# avec quoi ouvrir un fichier .guikit



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

bonjour je voudrais savoir avec quoi peut on ouvrir un fichier .guikit.


Merci d'avance


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Août 2006)

Avec ShapeShifter.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Oui, mais shapeshifter n'est pas dans le dossier applications.


----------



## MacEskis (12 Août 2006)

Shapeshifter
Google ou Versiontracker.com quand tu ne trouves pas un logiciel.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Merci, mais j'ai enfin trouvé la solution.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Edit Modo : Doublon


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

Si tu veux pouvoir en prendre les images, il te faut Themepark .


----------

